# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What Division I,ii,iii

## boistheman

WHAT DIVISION IS EVERYBODY IN, I PLAY AT A D-2 SCHOOL IN NC, BUT iM BOUT TO GO D-3 CAUSE i THINK iM INELIGEABLE THIS YAER CAUSE OF GRADES. ANYWAY JUST WONDERING.

----------


## EastCoaster

I redshirt D1 at WVU, then I transfered to a D2.... two years later I retired from college football but my playing days might not yet be over...  :Cool:

----------


## Bob Balco

> WHAT DIVISION IS EVERYBODY IN, I PLAY AT A D-2SCHOOL IN NC, BUT iM BOUT TO GO D-3 CAUSE i THINK iM INELIGEABLE THIS YAER CAUSE OF GRADES. ANYWAY JUST WONDERING.


 dude I dont know your situation but isnt transereing to a div 3 expensive? No schollys and div 3's are usually costly. Why dont you try a juco? what year are you in? Plus if you can go to a juco your options will be much better. You play well who knows what can happen?? at a dIII you play well and nothing really happens. Not much exposure. I know there have been d3 guys make the league but if you are a soph....look into a juco. I can send you a list of schools with juoc programs if you want.

----------


## boistheman

yea send me a list if u dont mind what I meant to say was that I'll be a freshman on tha field and a soph in the classroom. cause I got a med redshirt at the d-2 school last year so i'll still be a freshman. another reasom I left the d-2 school is cause they took my scholarship when I got hurt.

----------


## dalcowbag

> dude I dont know your situation but isnt transereing to a div 3 expensive? No schollys and div 3's are usually costly. Why dont you try a juco? what year are you in? Plus if you can go to a juco your options will be much better. You play well who knows what can happen?? at a dIII you play well and nothing really happens. Not much exposure. I know there have been d3 guys make the league but if you are a soph....look into a juco. I can send you a list of schools with juoc programs if you want.


why is everything about "getting into the league" nowadays??

D3 and **** PROUD!!! and we'll beat the bajesus out of ne juco team in the country :Wink/Grin:  

DCB

----------


## NoobJuice

I played at MU for 2 years, and then I got into a accident and my scholarship was stripped from me. It was a blessing from the lord that I got picked up by a squad in the Carolinas for Arena Pro A-1. I am now getting paid for what I love. As an alternate my coaches told me I had to gain 16+ lbs. and thats why I joined this site. I am up 8lbs at the moment from my tryout weight at 204lbs, natraully mind you.I am now 213lbs in the morning. I am starting my first cycle on August 16th and cant wait. I will really impress in Feb. when my weight is about 230lbs and still run a 4.495.



Life is all about ass, 
you're either covering it, 
laughing it off, 
kicking it, 
kissing it, 
busting it, 
or trying to get a piece of it

----------


## Bobcat50

playing at a d2 in wv, hey dalcowbag, you play at buff state?

----------


## dalcowbag

> playing at a d2 in wv, hey dalcowbag, you play at buff state?


nah. . .and keep the personal things to PM. if you are curious i will tell via PM, thanks

DCB

----------


## Bob Balco

> why is everything about "getting into the league" nowadays??
> 
> D3 and **** PROUD!!! and we'll beat the bajesus out of ne juco team in the country 
> 
> DCB


 Hry if you play a sport WHY not set your goals high and try to be in the best situation for advancing? I didnt mean for it to sound like everything is about the league but why not at least give yourself the best possible shot you can? You only are young and get to play college ball once. If you even get a contract in the CFL that looks really impressive on a football resume (not ripping the CFL). 

as for DIII beatin good jc's...i doubt it. How many good football players cant make grades, dont have the $$ for a D3, and have been in trouble and need a sencond start? good talent at jucos. Maybe as far as a game D3 would have an advantage because its a 4 year and players have more time to learn system, get bigger etc. As far as talent I have to say JUCO by a mile.

----------


## builtthekid

My advice to younger guys coming up is d1 all the way the
competition is higher and u will be more driven. Granted 
in d2 and d3 and naia u still have to step your game up. 
But in d1 if you do good you have a chance to get into the cfl.

----------


## Bob Balco

> My advice to younger guys coming up is d1 all the way the
> competition is higher and u will be more driven. Granted 
> in d2 and d3 and naia u still have to step your game up. 
> But in d1 if you do good you have a chance to get into the cfl.


Ya I agree. Sometimes however guys get lost in the shuffle at a big D1. Not everone matures at the same rate and thats a ton of pressure and work for 18 year olds coming in. I just like JUCO because of the fact its highly recruited and you dont sign away your options early. If you are getting recruited by D2, NAIA, or d3 you can go to juco and maybe get a D1 offer. Juco dont test for gear either....shhhhhh.

----------


## d-lineman

Im headed to a D3 school in a couple weeks.

----------


## dalcowbag

> Hry if you play a sport WHY not set your goals high and try to be in the best situation for advancing? I didnt mean for it to sound like everything is about the league but why not at least give yourself the best possible shot you can? You only are young and get to play college ball once. If you even get a contract in the CFL that looks really impressive on a football resume (not ripping the CFL). 
> 
> as for DIII beatin good jc's...i doubt it. How many good football players cant make grades, dont have the $$ for a D3, and have been in trouble and need a sencond start? good talent at jucos. Maybe as far as a game D3 would have an advantage because its a 4 year and players have more time to learn system, get bigger etc. As far as talent I have to say JUCO by a mile.


we scrimmage one of the best JUCO teams in the country every year. its fun to have our third teamers scoring on the second team :Wink/Grin:  

DCB

----------


## Bob Balco

D3 is NOT putting in 3 teamers against a top notch JUCO. No offense but 3rd string in D3 might even not be high school worthy. What top notch JUCO is this you play? If this is at all true I know it cant be a TX or Cali Juco.

----------


## Casanova33

> we scrimmage one of the best JUCO teams in the country every year. its fun to have our third teamers scoring on the second team 
> 
> DCB


what juco team are u playing against. i know a couple a guys that play at North Eastern Oklahoma A&M and they have been #2 in the country 2 years in a row. They send 20+ guys to d1 schools every year. That is where shockey played at before miami. They have 5 or 6 guys in the pros and i know they would of beat my d2 school i played at so there is no chance your d3 school had a chance. also the cali jucos are good they just have different rules so cali jucos can only play other cali jucos.

----------


## dalcowbag

> D3 is NOT putting in 3 teamers against a top notch JUCO. No offense but 3rd string in D3 might even not be high school worthy. What top notch JUCO is this you play? If this is at all true I know it cant be a TX or Cali Juco.


They are from NY, thats all i am gonna say. AND calm down your freggin freakos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I have no reason to lie to you but i'm not gonna say on the open board where i play/ who we play :Wink/Grin:  


DCB

----------


## Thedudex2000

[/B][I]
As a prod member of a division 3 football school, I can assure you that JUCO is not all it is cracked up to be.
I also play against a high ranked JUCO every year in a srimmage situation, and we roll them.
When choosing divisions whether it is I II or III
ot does not necessarily mean that talent is less. some d III schools could compete at a higher level.

Dont criticize what you dont know about

----------


## dalcowbag

> [/B][I]
> As a prod member of a division 3 football school, I can assure you that JUCO is not all it is cracked up to be.
> I also play against a high ranked JUCO every year in a srimmage situation, and we roll them.
> When choosing divisions whether it is I II or III
> ot does not necessarily mean that talent is less. some d III schools could compete at a higher level.
> 
> Dont criticize what you dont know about


me and the dude play on the same team and we play d1aa schools and d2 schools and juco schools. to make my point, all teams are on the same level unless a school has full schollys to give out.

DCB

----------


## 3Vandoo

I went to a Div 1-A (Ind) team, my father passed away, my grades went to ****, came back home and joined the army. I had the occasion to go back to university, then joined the team in the CIAU(canadian, which is like 1-AA or so).

----------


## Bobcat50

does anyone actually know what the criteria is for which school goes in which division?

----------


## boistheman

I think is the # of students and how much $ the school has.

----------


## dalcowbag

> does anyone actually know what the criteria is for which school goes in which division?


it really has nothing to do with student number. its more has to with things like stadium capaicity and attendance. some criteria for D1A is a home feild with at least 30,000 seat capacity and an avg road game attendance of more then 20,000. thats why when you see teams that are just coming up to D1A playing top 25 schools in order to get the avg. attendance up

DCB

----------


## Bobcat50

i knew it couldnt have been enrollment. grand valley has 25000 students, and theyre d2. thats just ridiculous

----------


## Casanova33

> i knew it couldnt have been enrollment. grand valley has 25000 students, and theyre d2. thats just ridiculous


ya rice has 3,000 and they are d1.

----------


## Bobcat50

i wonder what sort of attendance and all that crap mount union gets. youd assume theyd be up there

----------


## d-lineman

Mount Union has had up to around 10,000 people at a home game. This is an extremely high attendance number for a D3 school. The atmosphere at Mount games is great.

----------


## Bob Balco

> what juco team are u playing against. i know a couple a guys that play at North Eastern Oklahoma A&M and they have been #2 in the country 2 years in a row. They send 20+ guys to d1 schools every year. That is where shockey played at before miami. They have 5 or 6 guys in the pros and i know they would of beat my d2 school i played at so there is no chance your d3 school had a chance. also the cali jucos are good they just have different rules so cali jucos can only play other cali jucos.


Hey great example. My friends little bro played with Shockey at [email protected] I think it was. Blinn JC would seriously not only beat but destroy most div 2's let alone non scholly d3. Man hate to flame but thats the facts.

----------


## Casanova33

> Hey great example. My friends little bro played with Shockey at [email protected] I think it was. Blinn JC would seriously not only beat but destroy most div 2's let alone non scholly d3. Man hate to flame but thats the facts.


blinn gets dominated by neo now a days. #2 in the nation 2 years in a row maybe this year they can get that national championship. i played against a guy in highschool that signed with OU but we all knew he wasn't going to make the grades. he's at neo now and he is about 6'6 320 5.0 flat forty and benches in the 450 range. he looks like a silverback gorilla he is so huge. no d2 school can compete with the prospects they have at neo or , blinn, ranger, tyler, hutch, garden city etc.

----------


## Bob Balco

ya ok. Blinn back in about 5 years ago maybe. I wasnt sure how their program was now. My bad. Still tons of good juco ball down south.

----------


## dalcowbag

> Hey great example. My friends little bro played with Shockey at [email protected] I think it was. Blinn JC would seriously not only beat but destroy most div 2's let alone non scholly d3. Man hate to flame but thats the facts.


DUDE I KNOW WHAT MY OWN TEAM DID TO THIS "GREAT" JUCO TEAM. . .WE BEAT THE BAJESUS OUT OF THEM. and what is the difference between d-2 and d3. . .NOT MUCH, unless a team is giving out full schollys, then there is NO DIFFERNCE. we have a d1aa teamn and d2 team on our schdeual, and we are at the same level with them. SO keep you Fvcking mouth shut about stuff you dont know nething about. i have no reason to lie to some assclown like you.


DCB

----------


## Bobcat50

i play against plenty of d2s that give out plenty of full rides dcb. we give out a few, but nowhere near as many as the rest of these guys

----------


## Casanova33

> i play against plenty of d2s that give out plenty of full rides dcb. we give out a few, but nowhere near as many as the rest of these guys


central oklahoma is a d2 school and they signed 50 players this last year. 50. they made it to the 2nd round of the playoffs this last year. i don't know many d2 or d3 schools that can compete with that many schollies. given not all are full but some are.

----------


## dalcowbag

> i play against plenty of d2s that give out plenty of full rides dcb. we give out a few, but nowhere near as many as the rest of these guys


well i am saying you only see the REAL BIG diference when a team has 100 full scholly players on there team ya know. the schools we play agaisnt only give out partials. . .i think ne way. :Don't know:  

DCB

----------


## d-lineman

I see no reason why the big time D3 schools can't compete with D2 schools. I do understand that a d2 team that gives out a bunch of full schollys will have a big advantage over most d3 schools that cant give out schollys but there are some d3 schools that can play with any team in d2. For instance Mount Union gets all kinds of players that could get a scholy to a d1 or d2 school. Some guys actually turn down full rides to biggers schools to go play at Mount because they want to win. Mount also gets a ton of transfers from big d1 schools that are unhappy for one reason or another. Considering the fact that Mount has all these players that could be playing at bigger schools there is no reason to believe they can't play with and probably beat any d2 team in the country.

----------


## Bobcat50

> I see no reason why the big time D3 schools can't compete with D2 schools. I do understand that a d2 team that gives out a bunch of full schollys will have a big advantage over most d3 schools that cant give out schollys but there are some d3 schools that can play with any team in d2. For instance Mount Union gets all kinds of players that could get a scholy to a d1 or d2 school. Some guys actually turn down full rides to biggers schools to go play at Mount because they want to win. Mount also gets a ton of transfers from big d1 schools that are unhappy for one reason or another. Considering the fact that Mount has all these players that could be playing at bigger schools there is no reason to believe they can't play with and probably beat any d2 team in the country.


and plenty of d2 schools get these same guys, but they can offer them money. most of the state schools i know of give 18 full rides a year give or take. thats hard to compete with but weve beaten those state schools every year with only 4 fulls to give. so i can agree with you that it isnt always about how much money you can throw at people.

----------


## Thedudex2000

The simple fact is that JUCO schools arent that great. They are good against themselves, but when the go play real teams they are liable to get cornholed. D2 schools arent that serious either. There are a few that giver out 100 scholarships that are dominant teams. But a lot of D2 schools are basically d3 schools with scholarships. And d1aa teams arent that serious either, they only start getting good when you get to the top 25 teams. After that they arent that much better than d2 or d3.
The division you play for doesnt mean ****. Unless your playin d1a ball. Any d3 team could beat a d2 school, or d1 aa school, ive seen it done, my school does it regularly. 
As for Juco, everyone needs to jump off Juco's **ck because they are over rated.



2004 Conference Champs. I GARAUNTEE IT!!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Bobcat50

basically the difference between a d2 and d3 player is where hes from and the contacts he has. and most of the time the diff between a d1 and the rest is a few inches, pounds or tenths of a second or grades. i know a TON of guys that are d1 quality players but because theyre 5'9 they get no shot.

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

D3 BABY !! repin that OAC. and the nasty north .

"ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE "

----------


## 3Vandoo

Also, dont forget about the SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!

If you have the chance to play let's say at Brown in 1AA or Kent State in the big 1A I hope you will pick the best school

Too many times I saw my teamates turning down great academic schools because they wanted the big 1A (well I changed, I was like them before)

School first, football second, because football will most likely not put food on the table!

----------


## Thedudex2000

> Also, dont forget about the SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you have the chance to play let's say at Brown in 1AA or Kent State in the big 1A I hope you will pick the best school
> 
> Too many times I saw my teamates turning down great academic schools because they wanted the big 1A (well I changed, I was like them before)
> 
> School first, football second, because football will most likely not put food on the table!


AMEN BROTHA!!!

Dude

2004 Conference Champs. I GARAUNTEE IT!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## 3Vandoo

One example:

Former teamate of mine, his name is Randy Chevrier, he's now in the NFL.

When we were in CEGEP football, Kent State was bugging him for a scholarship, he refused and went to McGill here in Montreal. The recruiters made fun of him saying "bah canadian schools suck, you'll go no where". Well he has a great education with a degree equivalent to an IVY league school and still he went pro, school first!

Another teamate from the same team. That guy scored 1450 in its SAT, a ****ing genious, Harvard was all over him, they offered him an academic scholarship covering 80%. So he would have to pay about 10k for 4 years, and his family could afford it without no problems actually his family could afford Harvard at full cost. But, the dumbass decided to go to Kentucky, because it was Div 1A, I had 2 formers teamates that went to KY, they came back and cant get a ****ing job in their field as their degrees are considred as crap.

Another ex teamate went to Northern Illinois, came back, his degree is considered as **** and now works a job not even related at all to his education.

Lot of my ex teamates who decided to go to a school because of its football and came back home, had problems getting jobs.

Me, when I accepted to go Big 1A, I didnt cared about the school I wanted to play football in the big team, well I ****ed it up and came back and got an education to one of the best school in the country. If I would have stayed I would have graduate from "Mickey House University".

Think about the school, the education first. football is only a game and for the coaches you only a pawn in their careers

----------


## kdawg21

Div 1-AA, graduated, and now I am trying to get into law school. Pick a school based on the education you get, if you dont make it to the next level, at least you will have a degree

----------


## lamb88ert

****, alot of smaller ohio schools being mentioned, i was thinkin about training another year or two and possibly tryin to walk on at a local school like Mount or Kent, mount union is pretty pricey but they kick @$$ on the field.....

----------


## Unknown$$

D-1 but took year off for school...goin back next year!!

----------


## BigGreen

> Also, dont forget about the SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you have the chance to play let's say at Brown in 1AA or Kent State in the big 1A I hope you will pick the best school
> 
> Too many times I saw my teamates turning down great academic schools because they wanted the big 1A (well I changed, I was like them before)
> 
> School first, football second, because football will most likely not put food on the table!


Both Brown's academics and their athletics BLOW...i hope this helps*

*I joke, as I have a personal vendetta against Brown for personal reasons and also against their 'no class requirments' philosophy. But yes, you make a very valid point all things considered.

----------


## FlyNlo

Its rare that a Juco is gonna be all that great... Some in Cali get real good cause a bunch of the kids who couldnt get into USC,UCLA, the ORE schools and UW get dropped into those Jucos til they get their grades up... A good D2 school would mop the floor with about 95% of all Jucos... this argument shouldn't even be happening right now
The difference between the players throughout the different levels of competition is skill... if you're good they're going to find you.

----------


## Rhino58

UCLA 4 years.

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

> WHAT DIVISION IS EVERYBODY IN, I PLAY AT A D-2 SCHOOL IN NC, BUT iM BOUT TO GO D-3 CAUSE i THINK iM INELIGEABLE THIS YAER CAUSE OF GRADES. ANYWAY JUST WONDERING.


i play D3 reppin that oac any body eles play in the oac sry guys i havent been on here in awhile i ****ed up my knee and havent had my comp and a lot of other **** on my mind .. hows everyone's eles season going ??

----------


## IrISShEagles

> why is everything about "getting into the league" nowadays??
> 
> D3 and **** PROUD!!! and we'll beat the bajesus out of ne juco team in the country 
> 
> DCB



one would hope

----------

